# Picked up some prewar wagons, trikes, machines...need help



## scrubbinrims (Apr 8, 2014)

Anybody have experience in value or rarity of these items.
A couple of wooden wagons, the larger has 2 rear wheels that I thought was different, the other is made of oak with cool stenciling ad wood wheels strapped with iron...gotta be pretty early.
A couple of machine that I don't know what they are called, but they move from upper body push/pull.
A "Loco Pony" by Tru-matic which I cannot find anywhere.  Has a leafspring ride and looks dangerous as hell.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 8, 2014)

Have no idea as to value or rarity, but you sure picked up some interesting riding toys. That wagon with the dual rear wheels must be the one ton model.  I'll have to check through the collector books later this week and see if any of these show up in the pages.

Dave


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks in advance for any help Dave.
My intentions are to keep the pony wagon, it is just too cool and early to let go and its smaller size can fit anywhere as home décor, maybe have some potted plants under a window or hold bins for toys.
The rest will be at the swaps if there is room.
The loco pony is more than obscure and after an hour of searching, I cannot find another one.  It has a sliding gear for one-direction play, so things don't get to crazy.
The push pull machines are known as Irish mail wagons and I found some from past Copake auctions and ebay.  
I am trying to make dating assumptions by how the mechanism drives and building material/style, but it is proving to be more involved than I thought...a lot of variety in these.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Apr 9, 2014)

Very nice haul Chris, All pretty decent $ bringers as well. That Pony must be incredibly old. Neat!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 12, 2014)

I think I found at least one of them. The identical wagon to the Pioneer with dual rear wheels is listed on a 1937 catalog page. The one shown is a Toledo model, but Toledo and Gendron, who had the Pioneer line of toys, were all part of the same American National Co. Similarly designed wagons with dual wheels but having the wood sides square around instead of curving down in the front appear on as early as 1933 catalog pages. I'll keep looking...

Dave


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Apr 15, 2014)

WOW !!! So many great ones !!! Great finds !!! Love the mail cart style ones, have yet to find one for my collection...


----------

